# How Can I Stop My Filter From Killing My Betta?



## Earthworm (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sad right now... I had a Marina i25 internal filter in a 5 gallon tank heated to 79 degrees. It said it was for aquariums up to 6.6 gallons. My first betta, named Harold got sucked in there within two days. My ADF named Walther got sucked up the next day.

I returned the Marina i25 and got a Top Fin 10 Power filter. I stuck the intake tube inside a fake plant, so that the plant is covering the intake tube. Now my new crowntail betta who I only had for 3 days got sucked up. I found him with his tail stuck in the filter. I unplugged it and hes still hanging there right now. I'm too depressed to do anything.. I feel horrible. This is all my fault.

I'm going to put him in the container he came in, fill it with water and bury him.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to tightly secure (clean) pantyhose around end of the intake tube to my old filter to prevent guppy fry being sucked up. It worked well. I'm not sure if cutting a hole in an aquarium safe sponge and securing it to the intake would be as effective, or if the sponge would hinder the filter's abilities. I'm kind of wondering. :-?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, it's not your fault! You didn't know better, and when you did you made an effort to change things. Sometimes these things happen. This weekend my household has lost SIX fish, and as I posted in this section I was about to give up. But DON'T feel that way, accidents happen a lot with fish, especially with new owners (like me). Is your crowntail still alive (sorry, I couldn't tell by what you said)? If so leave the filter out until you can figure something out. If not, I am so sorry for your loss. Since I am going through the same thing right now, feel free to talk to me any time.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

We all have oops moments that happen out of nowhere. Things happen that you weren't expecting or prepared for. I've had a betta jump tank from an improper water change and land on the floor. I've also had them get sucked into the filters. Heck, I've had them jump INTO filters. It's a learning process.


----------



## Earthworm (May 7, 2012)

Just got done burying him. I got him out of the filter, put him in the cup he came in, put some gravel in, and put a load of salt in to keep him from rotting. The salt should preserve his body. I've also taped everything up so nothing can get in.

I've decided to make my own sponge filter. The only issue may be that there could be too much surface agitation. I went to home depot and bought a big sponge. I've put the sponge into a piece of 3" pvc pipe, and siliconed a cap on it. I'm going to wait for the silicone to dry, drill a hole in the cap, and run the airline tubing into the sponge.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'm glad you have decided to keep trying though, as I'm sure you will be able to provide some lucky betta a great home.


----------



## Earthworm (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what those valves are that you connect to your airline to control how much air goes through? Like you turn the knob and it decreases the airflow? My homemade sponge filter makes lots of bubbles and some surface agitation when the filter is full strength. I need to decrease it.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Gang valves are what your looking for. 

Sorry for your loss of your fish to the filter.

I'm not sure what kind of sponge filter you made. I use some Hydro sponge filters and the way they are set up the bubbles come up the tube and do make some surface agitation. Bubbles at the surface shouldn't be a problem it keeps that white film from building up on the top of your tank.

You can put a sponge pre filter on your intake tube and it will be ok too on your old filter. My fish like to slap themselves on the sponge on intake tubes and rest there. I think they are lazy personally. They look at it, slide up next to it then just slap themselves on the side of it lol.

Gang valve: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=525426315&cagpspn=pla

Pic of a fluval edge 1 sponge on a aqueon bow filter intake:
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3671&pictureid=24096


----------



## Earthworm (May 7, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> Gang valves are what your looking for.
> 
> Sorry for your loss of your fish to the filter.
> 
> ...


I got a big sponge from a hardware store. I cut a 3" diamater circle piece. I stuck it in a 3" diameter PVC pipe and put a cap on it. I put a hole in the sponge, and I'm drilling a hole on top of the cap. The airline tubing will go inside the sponge about half way, go through the hole I will drill, and into the air pump.


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss but its NOT your fault, you didn't know that would happen


----------



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

I also use a power filter for my Betta tank and I have the same problem.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

You can also use prefilter sponge if its a HOB filter. I have one in my 5.5g tank to prevent that. So sorry for your losses


----------

